# All Slavic: IT terms: splet, všečkati



## iezik

Are there Slavic-based words for recent technological artifacts? Computer technology has introduced many new notions. Some other threads show that many of the foreros here are in favour of using domestic words. Can you list the examples of domestification of recently imported words in your language?

Here are some words, either completely or partially domestified:

web: (SL) splet (< splesti)
to like: (SL) všečkati (<všeč)
laptop: (SL) prenosnik (<prenesti)
PDA, palm computer: (SL) dlančnik (<dlan)
browser: (SL) brskalnik (<brskati)
internet: (SL) medmrežje (<med mrežami) (less used than 'internet')
to email: (SL) emajlati (rarely used, I don't know any single-word term used more often in SL)
software: (SL) programje (less used than 'software')

But, there are also words there are just imported:
to google: guglati (SL)
to surf: surfati (SL)
a tweet: tvit (SL)
a hashtag: hashtag (SL)


----------



## killevippen

Bulgarian:
дъно (dəno) 'bottom' - colloquial for "motherboard";
мишка (miška) 'mouse' - mouse;
Мрежата (Мrežata) 'the Net, the Web' -the Internet (rarely used);
свалям (svaljam)  - to download;
качвам (kačvam) - to upload.

Plus, sometimes I hear лисичка (lisička) 'foxy' used for the Firefox browser.

That's all I recall right now; all the other terms I can think of are loans from English.


----------



## GrayRogue

I thought _programska oprema_ and _strojna oprema_ were used for _software_ and _hardware_ respectively.


----------



## francisgranada

In Slovak, according to my experiences: 

web:  web [veb]
laptop: laptop
PDA: PDA, PDA-čko, ...
browser:  prehliadač; browser [brouzer] (rather among professionals)
internet: internet
to email: mejlovať
software: sotfvér (also officially); program; programové vybavenie (officially in the past, know rarely) 
to google: gúglovať
to surf: surfovať/serfovať
motherboard: matičná doska 
mouse: myš (also officially)
internet: internet (also officially)
to download: stiahnuť (colloqu.); downloadovať [daunloudovať] (rather among professionals)


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> In Slovak, according to my experiences:
> 
> web:  veb




It's _web_... with a 'w'.





> laptop: laptop


There are also _notebook, netbook..._


> browser: prehliadač; browser [brouzer] (rather among professionals)


I only ever see the word 'prehliadač' being used.


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> It's _web_... with a 'w'.


I agree (I've corrected it).


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> software: sotfvér (also officially); program; programové vybavenie (officially in the past, know rarely)


Softvér, not sotfvér...


----------



## prst

to like: _sviđati se_ (but it doesn't really work, so people usually just say and write _lajkati_)
computer: _računalo _(_kompjuter_)
laptop: _prijenosnik_, _prijenosno računalo_
PDA: _dlanovnik_
browser: _preglednik_
web: _mreža_
internet: _međumrežje _(extremely rare, usually it's _internet_)
to email: _mejlati_, _poslati mejl_ (email can be referred to as _e-pošta_ and _e-poruka_, first one as the concept of email, second as an email message, you could say _poslati e-poruku_)
software: _programska oprema_, _programska podrška_ (usually _softver_)
hardware: _sklopovlje _(usually _hardver_)
to google: _guglati_
to surf: _surfati_
a/to tweet: _tvit_, _tvitati_
hashtag: _hashtag_
motherboard: _matična ploča_
mouse: _miš_
to download: _skinuti _(common, but also _downloadati_)
to upload: _prenijeti _(ambiguous, usually _uploadati_)
source code: _izvorni kȏd_ (colloquially also _sors_)


----------



## morior_invictus

To my experience,. . .
*
the web*: web, sieť ("web" is much more common than "sieť;" I, personally, use "web" practically in all cases)
*laptop*: laptop, notebook (a netbook is a type, not a synonym)
*PDA*: PDA [peː deː ɑ:], PDAčko  (colloq.) 
*browser*: prehliadač 
*to like*: dať, že sa to niekomu páči (e.g. _Petra dala, že sa jej to páči._ = Petra "liked" it.); "lajknuť" thumbsdow but common; well, to be honest, "dať, že sa to niekomu páči" is "better" only because it contains existing Slovak words)
*Internet*: internet
*to e-mail*: poslať cez e-mail / poslať e-mailom  (never heard "mejlovať")(there is also a school of thought that considers "e-mail" a system, not a message sent in such a system)
*software*: softvér, programové vybavenie počítača
*to google*: hľadať na Google-i
*to surf*: surfovať, prezerať stránky (never heard "serfovať")
*motherboard*: matičná doska
*mouse*: myš
*to download*: stiahnuť   (perf.), sťahovať (imperf.)(there is nothing whatsoever "colloquial" on "sťahovať / stiahnuť" as far as I know and, thank God, nothing "technical" or "formal" on "downloadovať")

Unfortunately for me, bastardization of Slovak language really happens, as *francisgranada* points out, (so one may really hear things like "gúgliť," "downloudnuť" or "lajknuť"/"olajkovať" ) and it does not occur only in IT field. Note words like "badžet" (budget)(instead of "rozpočet"), ledžer (ledger)(instead of "hlavná kniha") and other examples of an ignorant approach to the language.


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> software: sotfvér (also officially);



francisgranada's occupation is software-related and he made a typo in this word 

edit: for moderators - this post is meant in a friendly way, not as personal attack


----------



## Милан

to like: _sviđati se_ (_lajkovati_)
computer: _računar _(_kompjuter_)
laptop: _laptop, prenosni računar [rarely]_
browser: _brauzer, internet čitač, veb-čitač, internet pregledač,_
web: _veb (mreža)_
internet: _internet_
to email: _mejlovati_, _poslati (i)mejl_
software: _softver_
hardware: _hardver_
to google: _guglati_
to surf: _surfovati_
a/to tweet: _tvit_, _tvitovati, tvitnuti_
hashtag: _haštag or hešteg_
motherboard: _matična ploča_
mouse: _miš_
to download: _skinuti _[also _daunlo(u)dovati_]
to upload: _postaviti, otpremiti _(also _aplo(u)dovati_)
source code: _izvorni kȏd_ (I don't understand why they use circumflex a lot since it cannot be confused with the word 'kod' meaning at)


----------

